# Alejandro Mendez from El Salvador is the 2011 World Barista Champion



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations to Alejandro who put in a stunning performance to fend off stiff competition from 5 other top baristas to be crowned World Barista Champion of 2011

*Watch online here *

Alejandro partnered with Steve Leighton of Has Bean coffee roasters to produce the award winning roast of Ernesto Menendez's Finca La Illusion - grown on the slopes of the Sanata Ana volcano in El Salvador

Here's Steve's tasting notes from his website

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/pages/El-Salvador-La-Ilusion-COE-Number-1.html

The other finalists who represented their countries and did themselves proud are;

2. Pete Licata - USA

3. Matt Perger - Australia

4. Javier Garcia - Spain

5. Miki Suzuki - Japan (#1 female barista)

6. John Gordon - UK

John, you did us all proud tonight. The result could have gone either way. Top 6 - wow - huge respect!


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

Wow, those guys make it look so easy....

Alejandro's signature drink looks very interesting indeed (although I'm not sure I'd want to try it).

It's funny how watching these guys at work highlights to me where I am going wrong with my espresso production. For example, their tamping looks effortless. I definitely put a lot more effort into my tamp than they do, so that gives me something to experiment with and hopefully help me to improve my technique.

Well done to Alejandro, and to John Gordon too. I watched his video too and he was ace.

Were you there, Glenn?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sadly not this year Andy, although I was watching it online

I met many of the people on screen at last years WBC in London.

Alejandro and his trainer Federico were 2 of the nicest people you could meet. I first met them at their training slot at Square Mile then at the event itself, as well as over a few beers at the parties.

The quality this year looked amazing and I can't wait until 2012 where the event will be a little closer to home (Vienna) and I am planning to attend in some capacity.


----------

